# Impressed, good value so far



## Puffball (Jan 30, 2015)

Good review. I have the same saw and I like it for the price. It meets my expectations.

Blade changing can be a PITA, as you have to remove the fence if you have it installed. Not terrible, but just one more step.

Adjusting the the lower blade is a pain. Its doable, but not very inviting.

Resaw-wise. I have been pretty successful with a 1/2" Highland Woodslicer bade on it. I can get good results up to 6". >6" and i get lots of wavy, tapered cuts.

Its a nice, no frills saw that does the job. For anybody in the < $500 range for a bandsaw its a good saw.


----------



## Mvg2 (Aug 9, 2014)

Got one too and agree with the statements. The lower guides are fussy for sure. Not sure about yours, but my upper guides always need adjustment whenever I raise or lower them.

It's a pain but, but for the price, as you said, it's a great saw. With a nice blade it made quick work for my batch of wavy cutting boards.

Oh, and the dust collection works pretty well too.

Glad your enjoying yours as well


----------



## momalle3 (Feb 4, 2016)

Thank you, I'll try one of those woodslicer blades

I made a crank for the blade tension knob, just out of scrap wood and dowels as I saw in a thread here. Makes that a much faster and more pleasant thing.

I really would like to get rid of the blade guide adjustment knob. It feels too small to me-I have fairly big hands-and it feels kind of unpleasant to turn. It seems to be glued to the shaft, and the only way to get it off would be to destroy it, as far as I can tell. Then I'd have to clean up the glued-on remains and find or make a suitable crank wheel, and the saw would be out of commission while I waited. It's a trivial thing, but i can tell it's going to nag at me!


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Alex Snodgrass has a really good how to on bandsaws. Catch him on U-Tube.
In one segment he addresses the lower guide bearings … Just remove the table, a couple of bolts and there is everything in easy reach … My saw is a Rikon, and now I complete a blade change in 5-7 minutes. Thanks Alex.


----------



## momalle3 (Feb 4, 2016)

Thanks I have watched the video and it's VERY useful. I added a note and a couple pictures about how I improved a couple of the knobs.


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

This saw is on sale for $350 now. Any comments a year or so after purchase?


----------



## momalle3 (Feb 4, 2016)

> This saw is on sale for $350 now. Any comments a year or so after purchase?
> 
> - jonah


Yes still very happy with it. It hasn't bogged down on me and it cuts very true when set right. The blade tension knob is annoying, but I fixed that with the crank. I think it's a great deal for $350


----------

